# South Georgia Dog and Still Hunting Club!!!!  2 MEMBERSHIPS



## MILTON BRADLEY (May 18, 2012)

Mayday hunting preserve is now excepting 2 new members. We currently have 5000 acres with some still hunting only areas. dog hunting and still hunting members welcome. Family oriented hunting club that has been established for 32 years. Camp house with running water, electric, direct tv, and camper hook ups. Recently started a trapping and nussiance wildlife control program to help better our deer and turkey populations. Great road system with lots of club food plots. 16 members @ $1000.00 a piece. This includes wife and children still attending school. Located in echols lanier and clinch counties in georgia. HUGE swamp with 7 small fishing ponds inside. 400 yard shooting range with shooting house. 18 miles from valdosta. Hwy 129 between statenville and stockton georgia Email for pictures
if any questions about memberships please call or email

Richard McGill (904) 237-6227 Shorty Brown (229) 569-0086________________________________________


----------



## MILTON BRADLEY (May 18, 2012)

*Mayday hunting preserve needs members!!!!one of the best clubs in area*

Mayday hunting preserve is now excepting 4 new members. We currently have 5000 acres with some still hunting only areas. dog hunting and still hunting members welcome. Family oriented hunting club that has been established for 32 years. Camp house with running water, electric, direct tv, and camper hook ups. Recently started a trapping and nussiance wildlife control program to help better our deer and turkey populations. Great road system with lots of club food plots. 16 members @ $1000.00 a piece. This includes wife and children still attending school. Located in echols lanier and clinch counties in georgia. HUGE swamp with 7 small fishing ponds inside. 400 yard shooting range with shooting house. 18 miles from valdosta. Hwy 129 between statenville and stockton georgia Email for pictures

if any questions about memberships please call or email

Richard McGill (904) 237-6227 Steven Sipes (229) 300-6151_________________________________________


----------



## GMAC (May 18, 2012)

Can still hunt all 5000 acres are is it ony in desinated ares.


----------



## MILTON BRADLEY (May 18, 2012)

You can hunt the Whole 5000 no certain spot you Have to still hunt


----------



## GMAC (May 18, 2012)

When will you be showing the lease


----------



## MILTON BRADLEY (May 18, 2012)

Anytime. Whatever is best for you.


----------



## Son (May 18, 2012)

I remember hunting your area back in the 1960's. Dog hunting in those days with Raulersons, Permenters etc, and had a great time every trip. Gues ya'll still have the hogs too.


----------



## MILTON BRADLEY (May 19, 2012)

Full Memberships are $1000. That is For Deer Hunting, turkey,coon,Bear Ect.. and 365 days a Year access to Club. Turkey Memberships By themselves are 300 just During Turkey Season. Very Plentiful Turkey Populations.Club Has Been Used in the Past For Several Hunting Episodes.


----------



## MILTON BRADLEY (May 20, 2012)

Mayday hunting preserve is now excepting 4 new members. We currently have 5000 acres with some still hunting only areas. dog hunting and still hunting members welcome. Family oriented hunting club that has been established for 32 years. Camp house with running water, electric, direct tv, and camper hook ups. Recently started a trapping and nussiance wildlife control program to help better our deer and turkey populations. Great road system with lots of club food plots. 16 members @ $1000.00 a piece. This includes wife and children still attending school. Located in echols lanier and clinch counties in georgia. HUGE swamp with 7 small fishing ponds inside. 400 yard shooting range with shooting house. 18 miles from valdosta. Hwy 129 between statenville and stockton georgia Email for pictures

if any questions about memberships please call or email

Richard McGill (904) 237-6227 Steven Sipes (229) 300-6151


----------



## bobcat (May 31, 2012)

Is this the club that Douglas Oliver runs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobcat (Jun 20, 2012)

Avoiding the question or what !! Does he still run the club !!


----------



## MILTON BRADLEY (Jul 11, 2012)

Going to Be a Great Year. Have some Great new members.. One spot just Became available. Email for Information. Will go Fast


----------



## Rick3060 (Aug 13, 2012)

Dang Robert thats a very serious question you have asked!!!! He dont want to talk to you!!!!!  How rude!!!!!


----------



## MILTON BRADLEY (Feb 5, 2013)

Turkey Hunting Memberships Now Available for 2013 Turkey Hunting Season. Club is Loaded with Turkeys and Well Known for its Great Hunting. Many Turkey Hunting Episodes Were Filmed at Mayday Hunting Preserve in Past Years By well Known Hunters Such as Wayne Pearson and Larry Csonka. Please Contact Richard McGill For Any Questions.
904-237-6227


----------



## grouper throat (Feb 5, 2013)

How much for just the dog hunting? Is it that traditional style you guys like to do or run and gun in trucks and small groups.


----------



## boarman123 (Feb 5, 2013)

have alot of hogs on it


----------



## MILTON BRADLEY (Feb 6, 2013)

No Hogs. Had a big problem with them years ago and go rid of all of them. And We hunt in trucks in small Group of about 8 of us at the most Memberships for dog hunting are 1000.00 that's wife and children included.


----------



## claxtonIII (Feb 11, 2013)

are there any membership spots left


----------



## GMAC (Mar 1, 2013)

ttt


----------



## deer1955 (Mar 2, 2013)

How much for still hunt only


----------



## deer1955 (Mar 2, 2013)

And do you have any openings left for the 2013-2014 season still hunt only.


----------



## deer1955 (Mar 2, 2013)

If you do give me a call 352-449-0694 Thanks


----------



## deer1955 (Mar 3, 2013)

I was a dummy I see that the lease is 10000.00 for all .I will call you on your lease thanks.


----------



## deer1955 (Mar 3, 2013)

1000.00 not 10000.00


----------

